# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Perfecto Cigar Review - Can't agree with the reviews



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The first two thirds were quite boring, some leather, tobacco, wood, but not really complex or interesting. Last third kicked in some spice and was...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Perfecto Cigar Review - Can't agree with the reviews


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

i know this is an old thread, but I didn't want to start a whole new thread just to find an answer to my question about the RP Perfectos: which end do you light? Am I supposed to cut off the cap and light the tapered tip, or is do I light the cap that I cut off and smoke from the tapered tip? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maddcrow (Apr 11, 2013)

marc in nola said:


> i know this is an old thread, but I didn't want to start a whole new thread just to find an answer to my question about the RP Perfectos: which end do you light? Am I supposed to cut off the cap and light the tapered tip, or is do I light the cap that I cut off and smoke from the tapered tip? Thanks in advance.


Cut off the cap and light the end you don't cut. So the cut end should be in you're mouth.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I finally figured it out - thank you


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought the 1990 was a decent smoke.


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

I bought a box of these 2 years ago. My experience leaves me scratching my head. Very nice leathery flavors in some, but others displayed an un smokeable bitterness. In short, very hit and miss, but the ones that are good are very welcome in my humidor


----------



## CigarInspector (Aug 22, 2013)

I tried the torpedo and I didn’t find it bitter at all. Actually it seemed pretty mellow and earthy to me. There was even a bit of sweetness from time to time, though I guess some of the coffee notes were a little bitter. It just wasn’t in a bad way to me. I had to keep the burn from getting too hot/fast or it was a bit strong, but all in all I really enjoyed it.


----------

